# Recent Ender 6 BL Touch video



## Zhinjio

Good afternoon,

I watched the recent posting showing the installation of the BL Touch on the Ender 6, and I had some questions for the person who posted the video. What is the most appropriate way to get in touch with him? I just did this installation myself, and I'm having mixed results. 

Hoping someone can point me in the right direction. 

Cheers,
- Z


----------



## garsh

That was a cryptic statement, but I figured it out. 

Paging @TrevP


----------



## TrevP

Zhinjio said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> I watched the recent posting showing the installation of the BL Touch on the Ender 6, and I had some questions for the person who posted the video. What is the most appropriate way to get in touch with him? I just did this installation myself, and I'm having mixed results.
> 
> Hoping someone can point me in the right direction.
> 
> Cheers,
> - Z


haha, lol yeah thats me. What can I help you with?


----------



## Zhinjio

Excellent. Thanks for doing the research @garsh, much appreciated.

I guess I'll just list my apparent issues, and see if maybe I'm just being a noob, or you experienced any of these things as well.

1) I didn't notice until after I was done that it included springs in the mounting kit, and at least some videos I'd seen of mounts to older printers, they springs were important to get the tip of the bl touch to be as even as possible with the hot end tip. Mine isn't, I just mounted it directly to the "cage" around the hot end, and the top of the bl touch isn't even with the hot end tip. Which brings up my next thing.

2) My impression was that you could just do an first adjustment with the hot end in the center (homed) to get it to pass the paper test, and then subsequently let the auto-bed-levelling handle the offsets from there. this hasn't worked for me at all. The Z-axis adjustment seems to "stop" at wherever the bltouch deemed was 0 and then I can't get it closer.

3) more often than not, the bltouch just flashes at me, and the firmware just freezes until I power off/on.

4) When it isn't frozen, I've also tried doing some "micro-adjusting" on the four compression springs to try and get the flatness of the bed as close to 0 as I can, and then re-auto-level, and that seems to work a little bit, but then it invariably goes back to red flashing at me, and I can't continue.

Is this just me? Ugh.

I appreciate any guidance you can give or if you experienced any similar results. THank you, @TrevP

- Z


----------



## Zhinjio

@TrevP still around?

Sorry to trouble you.
- Z


----------



## Rick Steinwand

If your BL Touch is like mine (I don't have an Ender), at startup it'll turn red, then do a self-test, where the probe extends and retracts several times.

If it lights up red, then at least you have power. If it does the self-test, that's a very good sign, so at least you have the 5v wired properly.

If your printer hangs, that sounds like a firmware problem or signal wire problem. On my printer, the file I use to flash gets renamed from firmware.bin to firmware_last so it isn't flashed every time you power up. You might check your sdcard to see if this happens for you.

FWIW, my printer is heavily modded with updated motherboard, display, x-axis, direct drive and v6 hotend, so I had to figure out how to compile Marlin. I had perfect prints until I implemented BL Touch, until I finally figured out how to set the z-offset properly. Still, if I have prints not sticking, it boils down to needing to level the bed manually. For me, BL Touch was a neat upgrade and fun to show off, but ultimately I had better results with manual bed leveling. But my 220x220 bed seems pretty level.


----------



## Zhinjio

Rick Steinwand said:


> If your BL Touch is like mine (I don't have an Ender), at startup it'll turn red, then do a self-test, where the probe extends and retracts several times.
> 
> If it lights up red, then at least you have power. If it does the self-test, that's a very good sign, so at least you have the 5v wired properly.
> 
> If your printer hangs, that sounds like a firmware problem or signal wire problem. On my printer, the file I use to flash gets renamed from firmware.bin to firmware_last so it isn't flashed every time you power up. You might check your sdcard to see if this happens for you.
> 
> FWIW, my printer is heavily modded with updated motherboard, display, x-axis, direct drive and v6 hotend, so I had to figure out how to compile Marlin. I had perfect prints until I implemented BL Touch, until I finally figured out how to set the z-offset properly. Still, if I have prints not sticking, it boils down to needing to level the bed manually. For me, BL Touch was a neat upgrade and fun to show off, but ultimately I had better results with manual bed leveling. But my 220x220 bed seems pretty level.


Thats great feedback, thank you. I'll keep trying.

- Z


----------

